# Birdie SAFE plants/woods



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a listing of SAFE plants and trees for our tiels. When in doubt, don't take a chance.  
Please feel free to add things. Also, please keep in mind _nothing_ is safe if toxic chemicals or insecticides have been sprayed on them. 

*House and Outdoor Plants*
Acacia Aloe
African Violet
Baby's Tears
Bamboo
Begonia
Bougainvillea
Chickweed
Christmas Cactus
Cissus/Kangaroo Vine
Coffee
Coleus
Corn Plant
Crabapple
Dandelion
Dogwood
Donkey Tail
Dracena Varieties
Ferns (asparagus,birdnest,boston,maidenhair)
Figs (creeping, rubber, fiddle leaf)
Figs (laurel leaf)
Gardenia 
Grape Ivy
Hen's and Chickens
Herbs (eg oregano, rosemary, thyme)
Jade Plant
Kalanchoe
Marigold
Monkey Plant
Mother-in-Law's Tongue
Nasturtium
Natal Plum
Pepperomia
Petunia
Pittosporum
Prayer Plant
Purple Passion/Velvet Nettle
Schefflera (Umbrella) 
Sensitive Plant
Spider Plant
Swedish Ivy
Thistle
Wandering Jew
White Clover
Zebra Plant

*Trees and Bushes*
_Source: Gillian Willis_
Apple
Arbutus 
Ash
Aspen
Beech
Birch
Citrus (any)
Cottonwood
Crabapple
Dogwood
Elm
Eucalyptus
Fir
Guava
Hawthorn
Larch
Madrona
Magnolia
Manzanita
Norfolk Island Pine
Nuts (except chestnut and oak)
Palms (areca, date, fan, lady, parlour)
Palms (howeia, kentia, phoenix, sago)
Pear
Pine
Poplar
Sequoia (Redwood) 
Willow

_Special thanks to birdsnways.com_


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good list!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good list i will see if i have any of those


----------

